# Birmingham Battery and Metal Company Feb 2009



## Dystopia (Mar 12, 2009)

This was my first explore of 2009 and I went with Alley. There isn't much left of this place but it does hold plenty of paperwork and it was a welcome fix for me because I hadn't been out exploring since last year and was longing for the joy of abandonment and the delightful fragrance of dereliction. It was a beautiful day-sunny and freezing just how I like it.  Thanks to Bubblehead for telling us about this place.

Something from the 80's.






If you worked here long enough, you'd have your own certificate.





An eternity of reading for the eternally bored....although I'm betting there'd be some interesting stuff in there if you had the time to sift through the lot.





Look at the shape of the roof! 





Rest in peace...Alley said that this poor guy probably got trapped and died like this. Although they're filthy disease ridden things, that's not a nice way to go. 





I was talking about how at British Sugar there were labels that sounded naughty. We couldn't find anything to laugh at like school children so we made our own. 





There was still some snow left outside!  I love peering out of windows in abandoned places.





Got to love archways.










Calender from 1959





The junkie's study...this place had its fair share of needles and evidence of squatters.





Someone I chat to online absolutely adores Chem Lab so I took this pic for him. If anyone here is also a fan, this image is for you too. 





The exterior shot with the beautiful ivy snaking up the walls...this place must have been all seven shades of awesome when the whole thing stood.





To see the rest of the trip, go here: http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r92/Dystopian_Wanderer/Birmingham Battery and Metal Company 2009/


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the look of this place even though it's slightly trashed. The last shot looks like an asylums admin


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 12, 2009)

Cuban B. said:


> I like the look of this place even though it's slightly trashed. The last shot looks like an asylums admin


I never thought of it that way but it does have a strong resemblance.


----------



## wedealindreams (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice photo's I went here a few monts ago. had to make 2 trips first time was interested with thugs smashing it to pieces,

http://wedealindreams.deviantart.com/gallery/#UrbanX

there are some shots i took anyways


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 15, 2009)

wedealindreams said:


> Nice photo's I went here a few monts ago. had to make 2 trips first time was interested with thugs smashing it to pieces,
> 
> http://wedealindreams.deviantart.com/gallery/#UrbanX
> 
> there are some shots i took anyways


We got a bit uneasy thinking that there may have been people squatting on the bottom floor. Thankfully we saw no one and no one saw us. You from The West Midlands way? I'm from Walsall. It's crap.


----------



## wedealindreams (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah I live pretty much round the corner from that place.
I would image there's a good few places to visit in Walsall.
I used to record in a studio on Walsall and all round there seemed quite derelict.


----------



## huffhuff (Mar 19, 2009)

Good find. Looks like my old school...but i'm sure I didnt go to school in a mental asylum...although thinking about it (bashes head, dribbles....)


----------



## laurahannam (May 6, 2009)

Hi was wondering how you were able to get into this location? got a photoshoot tomorrow and think it would be a great location
cheers


----------



## Virusman26 (May 6, 2009)

laurahannam said:


> Hi was wondering how you were able to get into this location? got a photoshoot tomorrow and think it would be a great location
> cheers



For the second time in 5 minutes, if you gotta ask for access details in 2 of your 3 posts, you're in the wrong place!


----------



## Krypton (May 6, 2009)

Were them labels for keys?


----------



## Virusman26 (May 6, 2009)

jacko159 said:


> Were them labels for keys?



As soon as you walk in the door dude!!!!


----------

